# [SOLVED] Motherboard makes GPU overheat



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was a bit confused on which category this falls under, motherboard or video card. Feel free to move the thread.

Anyway, my cousin has a motherboard that has a NB fan on it. Unfortunately, it blows a lot of hot air on it causing the GPU to reach temperatures that are way too dangerous to run at. It idles at about 63 degrees Celsius, and while running Alien VS Predator, gets as high as 87 degrees Celsius. I was wondering if there is a possible way to take the NB fan off or a way to turn it off completely.

This is his motherboard BTW. 

EVGA 132-CK-NF78

Honestly, it's a miracle that his GPU doesn't have a hole in it.

We've tried moving the GPU to a lower slot, but the motherboard uses it only for SLI. 

I've tried turning all the fans on to see if it made a temperature difference. I'm not sure if the fan speeds for the NB fan are able to be changed on it though. If this is the case, I'll have to try some trial and error a bit later.

Reading some feedback on newegg makes me wonder how other people aren't experiencing the same problem. Could it be a defective board maybe?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

GPU:NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT Has the latest drivers
Motherboard is listed above
Power Supply: Well for starters I know that it is capable of handling an 8800GT. I check a little while ago, and to check the PSU would require too much work. Its a 750w with 60amps on the 12vrail. The name is something along the lines of Silencer.

I listed the temps above as well. 
Voltages are within normal range. 
Immediately on bootup the temps are at 60 degrees celsius.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

What is the Motherboard or system temp, Nforce boards are notorious for the north bridge to over heat, especially if the voltage has been raised to run extra ram or to overclock, if it's over heating then the air coming off the heatsink would be making the card hotter.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

Voltages haven't been changed. He's really a novice with overclocking and such. 

I've felt the air on startup, and it's extremely hot. I'll have to get the temperatures for the system in a second. I'll edit the post or update you when I complete this.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

Get the 12v, 5v and 3.3v readings also.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

Alright, well I'll have to go into BIOS a bit later or find the key to get into it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

Should be the Delete key on a EVGA board.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

Voltages are:

3.3v=3.28v
5v=4.98v
12v-11.98v

Board temp was 34 degrees celsius.
CPU started at 32 degrees celsius but jumped to 40 degrees celsius.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

Not bad, now in windows use HW Monitor or  Sensor View Pro  if you don't have any thing already installed and let's see the same readings under load.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

Actually, I have the readings already using SIW. I only got the temperatures for the GPU, only because it reached 87 degrees celsius on start up of the game. I'll see about posting the results a bit later or when my cousin gets home.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

GPU Temp:87 degrees C.
CPU Temp:54 degrees C.
No HDD temp.
No 3.3v reading.
5.5v: 4.93
12v: 11.97


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

Does it give the MB temp? If not try one of the other programs to see if they do, Evga may also have a tuning program that will give it to you, they did for the 5 & 600 series boards.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

Its at about 35 degrees Celsius idle and went to 40 degrees celsius.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

What is the air flow in the case like? At 40C it's the coolest thing there.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

2 120mm fans blowing air out. I tried opening up the case to let hot air escape and putting the air conditioner on to get cooler air to cool the components. I actually touched the NB fan while it was turned off(touched the chassis to make sure of no electric shock) and it was hot within, maybe 45 seconds.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

35-40c will be hot to touch, but within normal temps for the NB.

Have you tried cleaning the heat sink on the card?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

Yeah. But it left some burn marks and I don't think those temps would do that. 

Cleaned everything thoroughly. Do you think that there might be a way to take the fan completely off? It has done nothing but cause trouble.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

40c is 104F, it may, if you have a thermometer or infrared gun check the heat sink temp manually.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

I don't think I have one anywhere. I've seen some people say that they have taken the NB fan off. Do you think the MB would be fine without it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

The NB heat problem is a leading cause of failure on those boards, mostly after a couple of years when the fans failed and the NB overheated, I would not advise it.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

I can't really think of any other thing to do but get a new motherboard.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

Try it with the fan unplugged and see if the card temp improves at all.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

I guess it would be the plug next to it. 

EDIT: It wasn't the plug next to it. For some reason the computer would boot up, but nothing was showing up on screen.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

Look in the Bios, for a motherboard fan protection setting, the older boards(socket 939 DDR 2.5v boards are famous for it) the fan would fail and the user never realized it failed, and would damage the NB they may have added a protection setting in the bios to prevent it.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

Alright, so I go into BIOS. Is there a certain menu I should go into? I should I just go exploring for it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

Look in the power menu, or advanced menus.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

Well I looked all over for it and couldn't find anything about Motherboard protection settings. I even tried lowering the fan to see if that would do anything. The temps actually went up.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

Which temp the video card temp?

Can you set the speed to 0?

Do you have another card to try in the slot?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

I can try my 5770 in the slot to see if it will make a difference. Or maybe try his card in my computer. I can't do anything till Sunday night/Monday afternoon because I'm not at the house where the computer is loacted. 

The GPU temps went up. Sorry for not specifying.

The lowest speed I can set the nForce fan to is 30%.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

Try the card in your PC that way you can check the temps on the card if it's still hot I try redoing the thermal paste on the GPU and making sure the heat sink is tight to the GPU.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard makes GPU overheat*

It's been a long week, but I finally got around to trying his GPU in my computer. His GPU was at about 60C on start-up. I think it's the graphics card. Hopefully he can get one soon in the future. Thanks for the help.


----------

